# Hi, I'm David!



## DavidJonR (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello Forum,

My name is David, I'm an undergraduate student in New Jersey: I currently commute, but I usually dorm. Anyway, I'm very interested in acquiring a service dog. I have spastic cerebral palsy, which renders me a moderate quadriplegic. I can ambulate (walk) but outside of home, I generally use a mobility scooter to navigate. I can step out of the scooter to move around, but my mobility is limited. Having a mobility service dog would grant me much more freedom and would make solo adventures much safer. 

My family got a German Shepherd 2 years and 2 months ago, Rambo. He's great, although he's developed some separation anxiety issues (too excited to see family members, me included) since summer's end because I am, ironically, the person who exercises him most and school has constricted my time since I can't bring him along with me for exercise. He's also intermittently "claims" me on walks, more recently. He's docile at home. I'm working on correcting the problem behaviors (advice is very welcome); my experience with Rambo has generally been very positive. I'll probably put up his papers later on.

Because I am looking to acquire a service GSD, I was wondering about kennels/breeders that produce strong, stable, reliable dogs. Does anyone have any feedback on Vom Eichenluft?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome, David. Your question would be seen by the right people qualified to answer it if you posted it here:

Guide, Therapy & Service Dogs - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Dave Welcome! Alot of very knowledgeable folks hang out here so you chose the right place to learn about these wonderful creatures known as the German Shepherd Dog. I hope you will feel at home after you meet a few people and get some threads posted about service dogs. Please keep us updated on your progress and post pics of your family GSD and your service dog once aquired. Again, welcome. Glad you are here!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

:welcome: David, I hope the right puppy finds you, because you dont pick the right puppy, they pick you haha. And if you have any questions there are a lot of people here that are very knowlegable.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi David! Welcome!

I requested that your thread be moved to the Guide,Therapy, Service dog section. The topic will get more activity in that section and hopefully, you will get answers to your questions.

Hang in there. Holiday coming up. Might be a little slow in getting the information you need.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi David. Welcome! I don't have any advice but I wanted to say, I wish you all the best in finding yourself a service dog! We are here to support you even though some of us like me may not have the advice you're looking for!

<3


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi David. I moved this thread to the service dog forum so you would get better input. 

Welcome.


----------



## DavidJonR (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the greetings everyone! Sunflowers, I reposted to Guide, Therapy, and Service Dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just wanted to give you some advice after you find a breeder that you like. Let them know exactly what type of pup that you need and what your plans for the pup will be. The best person to pick out the correct pup for you will be your breeder as they have been with this pup from the very beginning. 

Choosing a potential working dog is very different than picking out a pet. I'm currently waiting for a pup sometime in 2014. I have spoke to the breeder that my pup will be coming from and she is aware of what my plans for my guy will be. The only restriction that I have given her besides that is that I want a male - one on the larger size if possible. Color is at the bottom of my requirements. Of course after the pups are born and get a little age on them she and I will be talking more so she can continue evaluating the litter for me. 

Even once you pick out the breeder that you want to work with you must be prepared to wait for the right litter and than the correct pup. You may be excited over an upcoming litter and then the breeder may inform you that the pup for you is not in that litter. 

In the mean time you will also need to be looking for the right trainer to work with if you want to either owner train (OT) with help from a trainer or will let a professional do all of the training. Unless you have experience training a working dog you will be better off to at least have guidance with someone with knowledge and experience in this. 

Keep up with your research and learn as much as you can on working Service Dogs as this knowledge will give you more of an understanding with the type of dog that you will need thereby helping in your discussions with various breeders. 

Now as to picking out a breeder, start by limiting your list down to a few and then start speaking with these more in-depth to narrow your list down. You will want your pup from litters where both parents have been health tested and some type of evaluation to show their temperament and work ethic. Verify claims by the breeder. If they say that their dogs have been OFA tested on H&E etc. then go to the OFA site and look these dogs up to insure that point. Also look at the grandparents. How about any older full or half-siblings? How have these pups developed? Any other career dogs in either of the lines? Any of the dogs registered Therapy Dogs or working Service Dogs? Ask the breeder why they believe any of their dogs would produce a good prospect for you. 

Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

DavidJonR said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> My name is David, I'm an undergraduate student in New Jersey: I currently commute, but I usually dorm. Anyway, I'm very interested in acquiring a service dog. I have spastic cerebral palsy, which renders me a moderate quadriplegic. I can ambulate (walk) but outside of home, I generally use a mobility scooter to navigate. I can step out of the scooter to move around, but my mobility is limited. Having a mobility service dog would grant me much more freedom and would make solo adventures much safer.
> 
> ...


Hi David, I happened to see this and had to laugh. I have an adult daughter, 24 yrs old with right sided spastic CP, since we got our Molly over 3 years ago, my daughter is the one who does most of the exercising too. I was finishing up some college courses until Molly was 8 months old, so my daughter did a lot of the basics, plus since I am glued to my home office most of the day, its my daughter who does the longest walk mid-morning and comes with me and Molly in the evenings.

Sorry I cannot answer your question here, but I just want to say good luck finding a good service dog, having a dog in our home has been the best therapy ever for our daughter.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

David, try checking your PMs. khawk


----------

